# Rollie loves the snow, but what do we do about this??????



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

The good thing is that Rollie loves the snow. The bad thing - this:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh yes... That's a mess. Bath time for Rollie! Those snow balls are a pain... but they love the snow. Nice pics.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ound: There is nothing to do but dry them afterwards. Bumi loves it too and is, as I type this, sitting by the slider looking out with longing...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

He sure had fun outside today! Great pix. it looks as if he and your DH enjoyed the snowfall.

Do you have a coat and boots for him? I have seen snowsuits online, but maybe even a sweater or raincoat can help keep his "skirt" from collecting snowballs.

Can you brush or towel him off outside so he doesn't bring in chumks of snow?

When I was a kid, our dogs had much shorter coats, so all they had to do was shake off the snow. We kept a towel at the door for their feet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

And you thought only cats got hair balls. ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't believe you have snow already!!! I remember going through that with Whimsy last winter. It's a pain.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Well, he DID love playing in it, but he hated it later when I put him in the tub and melted the snow balls off with the hair dryer. I have no idea how he doesn't hate us. So much of what we do involves stuff he hated - brushing, bathing, teeth-brushing, snow-melting.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

whimsy said:


> I can't believe you have snow already!!! I remember going through that with Whimsy last winter. It's a pain.


I KNOW! It started at around 11:30 and has been snowing steady since. We have a good 5 inches already! And we had gotten ourselves all set for a "Fall Harvest Party" we've been planning for a month. I cooked all this food, we had drinks, all the decorations and of course we had to cancel. Friends of ours tried to make it before we cancelled it, but they got stuck - too slippery.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I love the video. Rollie is soo pretty. <3


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy Cow! Really?? That much snow already??!! UGHH!! 

Augie loved the bit of snow we got last winter and got those huge snowballs all over him too. Found it was just faster to throw him in the tub and melt them off with warm water and then dry him, rather than try to melt with the hair dryer. For the few times we had snow, I could deal with it so he could have fun playing out in it. But I am very glad we don't have to deal with it all winter. Those photos and that video gave me the shivers!! Bummer about having to cancel your party after you had done all the work preparing.  Rollie is certainly a cutie. Loved watching the video of him! :biggrin1:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Rollie is so lucky! We will have rain for the next three days.uke: Beautiful white snow is so much nicer to look at than brown mud on a white coat.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

That's what you think. Snow is cold and a pain in the you know what to shovel. We had 3 feet fall in one night last year. I can't believe it has started already in CT. We are in Myrtle Beach, SC on vacation right now and heading back to Ontario on Thursday. I hope it hasn't snowed on our route as we are towing a trailer.

Love the pictures and videos of your Rollie. He seems to love the snow. Too bad about your party though. Snow can really cancel a lot of things.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, when you have 8 months of snow (practically) it loses its charm pretty quickly.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

If we get snow, I don't let Rosie go outside. I figure what she doesn't know, she won't miss.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow.... that is a LOT of snow!!! I'm sure Tillie is thankful she's a California girl ... although it DOES look like fun...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

There is a difference between wet and dry snow. I am hoping we do not get any snow this year. I put Jack in the sink last year to melt the snowball's off.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tessa's Mommy said:


> That's what you think. Snow is cold and a pain in the you know what to shovel. We had 3 feet fall in one night last year. I can't believe it has started already in CT. We are in Myrtle Beach, SC on vacation right now and heading back to Ontario on Thursday. I hope it hasn't snowed on our route as we are towing a trailer.
> 
> Love the pictures and videos of your Rollie. He seems to love the snow. Too bad about your party though. Snow can really cancel a lot of things.


We were just at Myrtle Beach last weekend visiting the grandchildren!

Here in SE GA we're supposed to get down to 38 degrees tonight and that is pretty cold for this time of year! I love to look at snow but glad I don't have to deal with it! I have a feeling Abby & McGee would love it and I would spend all day thawing them out!

Rollie is so cute! I just now noticed how much his coloring is like McGee's! I'm afraid he is going to lose it, though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just so you guys don't get the wrong idea, this is NOT typical for this time of year... We still have a lot of leaves on the trees!!! (which is part of the problem... We're going to lose a lot of power lines) typically, we don't get any significant snow until at least mid-Dec. We have to cross our fingers for a white Christmas.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Just so you guys don't get the wrong idea, this is NOT typical for this time of year... We still have a lot of leaves on the trees!!! (which is part of the problem... We're going to lose a lot of power lines) typically, we don't get any significant snow until at least mid-Dec. We have to cross our fingers for a white Christmas.


Yes - power outages will be a problem. My cousin and a friend are both without power. I'm am SO hoping and praying that we don't lose ours. After Irene I think I'd lose my mind if we lost power again.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute video! Rollie is a sweetheart


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

sigh... and it begins.

The search for the perfect outwear that lets Jack play in the snow but prevents the dreaded snowballing. I don't get why most doggie coats have no sleeves and fasten on the belly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Yes - power outages will be a problem. My cousin and a friend are both without power. I'm am SO hoping and praying that we don't lose ours. After Irene I think I'd lose my mind if we lost power again.


I'll pray for you if you pray for us!:biggrin1:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok I get it. Snow can be a pain but Florida has its own pains: About 2 hours ago DH took Luna for a walk and she very briefly jumped into the edge of an empty lot in our neighborhood that is loaded with sandspurs. He carried her home because she was so loaded. It was horrible trying to get out about 30 of them--5 were clumped together on her shoulder, two were on her chin etc. I am amazed she put up with us separated the hair to get them out without screaming--she was really patient and that's not her strong suit. Snow melts and can at least be pretty for awhile. Sandspurs dig in! Lesson learned about that lot! At least they were all in her front becaused he recognized the problem immediately.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well Rollie sure is cute! takes a bit of the bite out of this obnoxious, disgusting, despicable, insane, depressing October storm we had on the east coast!!! 

I don't think it will work for those snow balls, this was such a thick heavy snow. But for the future... one of the first things I learned on this forum, was to microwave a big fluffy towel (make sure it is all cotton so it won't melt) and then use that to snuggle Rollie and melt the snow.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We have found out about the burrs this week during our southern vacation. All three of the dogs are covered in them each night. We brush them out and they are back again the next day. I guess there is no perfect place to live. We don't have ticks where I live but we have the huge snow storms. I guess you just have to love where you live and put up with the problems.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I would like to spend one weekend snowed in at a mountain cabin with good books, good food and plenty of wine before I die. Oh yes plenty of fire wood and oil for the lamps and a working toilet. I can probably think of other necessities if I try.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds good to me Lucille!! count me in!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

*Whisky Loved the snow too*

Whisky absolutely loved the snow, but trying to keep her incision dry was a challenge in the wet snow. I had to layer her, she had a onesie, a fleece and a raincoat on. It was nice seeing her act like herself after being spayed, but I wish the snow had waited a few months before it decided to dump on us. We were lucky to keep our power, but I feel so bad for all the people who are suffering without their power.

After this snow, I convinced that I need to purchase her a snowsuit with sleeves, watch me purchase it and we get no more storms


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

How really cute is that! I love her slicker. Where did you get it? She looks so mature for just being spayed. How old is she?


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

LunasMom said:


> How really cute is that! I love her slicker. Where did you get it? She looks so mature for just being spayed. How old is she?


I got the slicker on Amazon, but the merchant ended up being Petco 

She is just shy of 8 months. I think her eyebrows make her look like an old man, but in a good way  and in her slicker, I can't help but see the Gordon Fisherman


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> I'll pray for you if you pray for us!:biggrin1:


Karen how did you guys do with the power?

We ended up losing ours late Sat. Grr!!! We moved into my mom's.

I may need to get one of those slickers for Rollie. He loves the snow so much - it would be great not to have to worry about him getting all snowy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Karen how did you guys do with the power?
> 
> We ended up losing ours late Sat. Grr!!! We moved into my mom's.
> 
> I may need to get one of those slickers for Rollie. He loves the snow so much - it would be great not to have to worry about him getting all snowy.


We were OK Sat. night, but then lost it Sunday, after the storm was over! It was out all day, but came on in the evening. I had to take the bird to a friend's house with heat, but the rest of us did fine with warm sweaters!


----------



## HeidiD (Nov 9, 2011)

*?snowsuit*

I have an 8 month old Havanese girl who is experiencing her first snow season. We also have this problem, and being in Winnipeg it's not going to away!! I have found its quickest to give her a full over warm water rinse (she seems to know that I am helping her), then I usually end up using a bit of shampoo, and then a bit of conditioner, and before you know, she's sitting under the blow dryer and 30 minutes have passed...
I'm thinking that prevention is the best cure and have been considering an all in one doggie snowsuit that covers armpits and goes down the legs and covers much of the abdomen. She also wears muttlucks, but while good for sidewalk walking, they tend to pull off in deep snow. We also got Jozie her first haircut right before winter weather started and while I do prefer the longer hair look I think the winter is much more manageable with shorter hair. I'm thinking I will always keep her quite a bit shorter in winter due to the snowball problem. 
Have any of you tried the snowsuit and if so, did they work?
Heidi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HeidiD said:


> Have any of you tried the snowsuit and if so, did they work?
> Heidi


Kodi has a fleece snow suit that covers everything except the bits needed to pee and poop.:biggrin1: It's bit of a pain to get on him (the cuffs are tight to keep the snow out, which is good, but it makes it a bit of a chore to get on!) but it works well in heavy, wet, snow. Light, dry snow isn't really a problem, so he doesn't wear anything in those conditions.

Honestly, we've found that the best way to handle it is just make sure he has an area that has been cleared of snow so that he can potty. Now that he is an adult and has experienced a few "snowball episodes" he tends not to go into the drifts until they have crusted over enough that he can walk on top of them.

If it's really bad conditions out, he usually chooses to use his indoor potty, and that's fine with me!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys have snowsuits, but without boots, here is the problem......

My guys just won't walk in the boots.

The snowsuit really protects the rest of the body though!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Boots! Thankfully Brody loves his. He doesn't like it outside on the ice and snow without his booties on his precious tootsies!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys won't wear boots, but this looks interesting for those of you who's Hav does:

http://tootlewear.webs.com/snowsuitwithbootssb.htm


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks pretty neat, Linda!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Rollie is SO cute! I just love his face full of expression and his beautiful coloring. My pups also saw their first snow with this storm, but we did not go walking in it. Maybe we missed something! My hubby spent quite a bit of time shoveling their potty area and then Tess chooses to always climb into the snowbank portion to pee. What's up with that?!


----------

